
Getting Started with API Testing by Using TestMace - dima11221122
https://hackernoon.com/testmace-getting-started-4v19k361q
======
degosuke
Does anyone have any experience how this compares to soap UI?

~~~
dima11221122
Compared to soapUI, TestMace has the following features: \- You can use it as
simple rest client (such Postman) as powerful api tool to test API \- Easy to
create as simple requests as complex scenarios with tests \- Autocompletion
variables, headers, protocols in almost every input \- Syntax highlight in
inputs \- Modern interface

